
Advanced CIA firmware has been infecting Wi-Fi routers for years - 65827
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/06/advanced-cia-firmware-turns-home-routers-into-covert-listening-posts/
======
cpncrunch
This article gives the manufacturers involved:

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/15/15812216/cherryblossom-
ci...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/15/15812216/cherryblossom-cia-router-
hack-surveillance-dlink-linksys-belkin)

"Asus, Belkin, Buffalo, Dell, DLink, Linksys, Motorola, Netgear, Senao, and US
Robotics"

I use a TP-Link router, so I guess my router can be hacked by the Chinese govt
rather than the US.

------
rasz
"Barring guidance from the Sponsor with regards to particular devices of
interest, Cherry Blossom has attempted to support wireless network devices
that are ubiquitous and readily available (at least in the US)."

_in the US_

------
jagermo
Just think about all these routers and modems, being handed out by pre-
configured the operators and that are never updated or patched.

|Able to search for people by their VoIP number.

That is just evil.

Uch.

------
hellbanner
What's the best router software I should be running for home use? Business
use?

~~~
sekh60
Maybe pfSense for your router, with a separate wireless access point.

~~~
eth0up
or [https://opnsense.org/](https://opnsense.org/)

------
shitgoose
your tax dollars at work.

